# Old original Nintendo Entertainment System Games



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what programming language they were written in? There's a project online where you can modify the original Zelda, but I just wonder if there was just one language used for every game on the original nintendo.

I want to look into it, look at the source code (it appears nintendo doesn't mind if you do it with these old games, and I'm not doing it for commercial purposes) just curious.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

urm, at a base level there was probably an assembly language involved. Then it's likely they turned that into a compiled language, unsure of the exact language.... Actually here we go; *Googled: NES ASM* http://patater.com/gbaguy/nesasm.htm

That's the assembly language used.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

